# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages Scandinavian  Which language is it?

## Оля

Er is geen andere manier om vaarwel te zeggen. 
Wie verraadde mij in Parijs en waarom wachtte U zolang? 
De antwoorden op die vragen zijn niet uw zorgen. 
Ik heb het geld niet.

----------


## Wowik

А диактрики точно нету?

----------


## Guin

> Er is geen andere manier om vaarwel te zeggen. 
> Wie verraadde mij in Parijs en waarom wachtte U zolang? 
> De antwoorden op die vragen zijn niet uw zorgen. 
> Ik heb het geld niet.

 Похоже на голландский.

----------


## Wowik

похоже-то, похоже, но не он, похоже.  
А!!! Знаю, знаю! 
Африкаанс! 
Хотя, чтобы это афиканцам про Париж писать. 
Фламандский. 
Так как на запрос с текстом откликаются как бельгийские сайты, так и голандские

----------


## Оля

> А диактрики точно нету?

 Нет, не точно. Это из титров к фильму, так что очень может быть, что диакритики есть (в теории).

----------


## Guin

> похоже-то, похоже, но не он, похоже.  
> А!!! Знаю, знаю! 
> Африкаанс! 
> Хотя, чтобы это афиканцам про Париж писать. 
> Фламандский.

 А чем не похоже-то? Я, конечно, не очень, мягко говоря, "копенгаген" в голландском и фламандском, но, насколько я знаю, разница между ними - минимальна. Поэтому не факт, что в этом фрагменте она может проявиться.

----------


## Wowik

Гуглем Parijs только на голландском встечается 
В википедии 
Parijs - голландский
Parys - африкаанс   

> Поэтому не факт, что в этом фрагменте она может проявиться.

 Одобряем и постановляем: 
Голландский!

----------


## Wowik

Вообще, Google это вещь!  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ecZbW94FQQw

----------


## Оля

> Одобряем и постановляем: 
> Голландский!

 Спасибо. 
Я почему-то подумала на какой-то скандинавский язык.  ::

----------


## Basil77

> Вообще, Google это вещь!  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ecZbW94FQQw

 Не говори! Я там даже свою машину умудрился на стоянке углядеть!  ::

----------


## BabaYaga

> Er is geen andere manier om vaarwel te zeggen. 
> Wie verraadde mij in Parijs en waarom wachtte U zolang? 
> De antwoorden op die vragen zijn niet uw zorgen. 
> Ik heb het geld niet.

 
Оля: Dutch or Flemish (they are the same, except for pronunciation and regional vocabulary differences).  
It translates to: 
There is no other way to say goodbye.
Who betrayed me in Paris, and why did you wait so long?
The answers to those questions are not your problem.
I don't have the money.   :: 
БЯ

----------


## Оля

bedankt   ::

----------

